# Lake Seaton 4-16-09



## Dustin Pate (Apr 16, 2009)

My cousin and myself fished Lake Seaton here in Carroll county this afternoon. This was only the second time I have fished there since it opened last month. Really was expecting the bass to be up shallow spawning but the water is just now getting in the 62-63 degree range. All the fish were caught shallow except two that were caught on deeper (7-8 ft) banks. Spinnerbaits were the ticket...fished lizards, chatterbaits, floating worms with not so much as a sniff. Our best 5 would have been in the 15 pound range maybe a hair more. 

This is a beautiful lake and from what we caught today I have no doubt it is going to give up some large fish very soon.


----------



## Cletus T. (Apr 16, 2009)

That's nice.  Good healthy looking bass and you got to love a good spinnerbait bite!

Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 17, 2009)

how big is the lake?? awesome fish there, congrats


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 17, 2009)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> how big is the lake?? awesome fish there, congrats



I don't know the numbers right off...well over 500 acres for sure. I have only seen the top end. It is quite a large lake for electric only.

There are largemouth and we have caught some spots (not sure where they came from) and they are all mean as heck.


----------



## clark22 (Apr 17, 2009)

*seaton*

Some good looking fish dustin ! Im gonna try to hit it sunday morning


----------



## riverrat (Apr 17, 2009)

*Lake Seaton*

There are also shoal bass in there beleive it or not. There were alot of spots and shoal bass in Snake Creek that feed it. My wifes uncle said he caught some bass that he thought were spots and showed me the pics and they were shoalies. Beautiful lake and great fishing. There are some big ole crappie too!


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Dustin (or anyone that knows for sure), 

I have been looking forward to this lake opening for months only to be told that I could not purchase a permit because I am not a resident of Carroll county? I read the paper every time there were articles concerning the lake as well as listened to the local radio stations and never heard, or read that you HAD to be a Carroll county resident. I had never heard that mentioned before I called the water authority. 

Do you guys know anyone that has a been able to obtain a permit outside of Carroll county?

Talk about bummed.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 18, 2009)

LAKOTA said:


> Hey Dustin (or anyone that knows for sure),
> 
> I have been looking forward to this lake opening for months only to be told that I could not purchase a permit because I am not a resident of Carroll county? I read the paper every time there were articles concerning the lake as well as listened to the local radio stations and never heard, or read that you HAD to be a Carroll county resident. I had never heard that mentioned before I called the water authority.
> 
> ...



Nope I sure don't. You have to show them your driver's license when you get the permit to prove it.


----------



## fflintlock (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm having a tough time with their regulations too. I don't see how they can tell a Georgia resident that they can't fish a public lake.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 1, 2018)

It's not a "public" lake. Its a reservoir owned by the Water Authority and has its own set of regulations.


----------



## gregj (Apr 1, 2018)

I had a person tell me that if you are not a customer of the Carroll County  Water Athority  you can't fish it but,  
i live in Carrollton  proper and am a custromer of Carrolton water and they sold me a permit.


----------



## olcaptain (Apr 1, 2018)

Great pics!


----------



## grey goose 01 (Apr 2, 2018)

gregj said:


> I had a person tell me that if you are not a customer of the Carroll County  Water Athority  you can't fish it but,
> i live in Carrollton  proper and am a custromer of Carrolton water and they sold me a permit.



Lake is for Carroll County residents only.  You can purchase a daily, weekly, or yearly pass from the water authority.

Out of county or out of state people can fish it too, HOWEVER, they must be accompanied by a carroll county resident, and they can only purchase a daily or weekly pass from the water authority.  Price is higher too.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 2, 2018)

Dang y’all dug this post up from the grave.


----------

